# Shindawa T25 weed wacker, need help! Part



## cbgeorge (Jun 12, 2013)

I got a mid 90's model of the T25 weed eater, it has only about 25 hrs on it, and now the carb will not prime up, I tried to get the diaphragm/parts I need for the fuel pump assembly, but the parts are no longer available, any one may know of a place who may have old stock parts for this unit? I hate to have to throw it away! any help is appreciated, contact me direct at cbgeorge2000 at yaw whoo dat comm


----------



## ncpete (Jun 12, 2013)

*how about this?*

found on ebay, may be the answer to your problems?

Carb Shindaiwa T242 String Trimmer Carburetor | eBay


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 12, 2013)

If you get me the part numbers I can check with my local dealer. They had some parts in stock for my PB 27 Powerbroom.


----------



## ncpete (Jun 12, 2013)

hey Guido, that is the part number on the ebay link I posted. Can you find it salvaged, cheaper? Any one that has salvage stuff around here is pretty proud of it, most of the time better off buying new in Fayetteville, NC area. Same problem shopping most pawn shops, too.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 16, 2013)

ncpete said:


> hey Guido, that is the part number on the ebay link I posted. Can you find it salvaged, cheaper? Any one that has salvage stuff around here is pretty proud of it, most of the time better off buying new in Fayetteville, NC area. Same problem shopping most pawn shops, too.



Crap, I just saw this post and was there Friday.


----------



## alderman (Jun 21, 2013)

Just ordered carb parts for a T25 from Edge & Engine.


----------

